# Vectorizing images



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

What is the BEST program for vectorizing graphics? Thanks.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

purchase vectormagic here


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

into the T said:


> purchase vectormagic here


+1


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

webtrekker said:


> +1


Thanks. Any other recommendations????


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

into the T said:


> purchase vectormagic here


Is vectormagic better than CorelDraw?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

JazzBlueRT said:


> Is vectormagic better than CorelDraw?


yes

better than anything else i've tried


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I tried Vectormagic and it doesn't work. The file was NOT vectorized at all.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Show us the image.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

GimmeeTees said:


> Well I tried Vectormagic and it doesn't work. The file was NOT vectorized at all.


What format did you save the file in from VectorMagic? Ai, svg, eps, ....?


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

webtrekker said:


> What format did you save the file in from VectorMagic? Ai, svg, eps, ....?


I tried all of them.


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

The SVG worked!!!


----------



## jillsjb (Nov 2, 2015)

GimmeeTees said:


> What is the BEST program for vectorizing graphics? Thanks.





GimmeeTees said:


> What is the BEST program for vectorizing graphics? Thanks.


I've found that there is NO perfect solution. Not AI or CorelDraw. Try Fiverr. You can have it done for a nominal fee of $5.00 and add a tip. There are many out there, but I use just one person. Pick your favorite and save... In my last 21 years, I have found that this makes most sense to bill it into each shirt cost and hide it from client. An $8.00 fee over 25 tee shirts is $.32!


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

jillsjb said:


> I've found that there is NO perfect solution. Not AI or CorelDraw. Try Fiverr. You can have it done for a nominal fee of $5.00 and add a tip. There are many out there, but I use just one person. Pick your favorite and save... In my last 21 years, I have found that this makes most sense to bill it into each shirt cost and hide it from client. An $8.00 fee over 25 tee shirts is $.32!


Well right now VECTORMAGIC is working well for me. I also use a dude I know and he's pretty great but sometimes I have to wait 24 hours for him to vectorize my stuff. With vectormagic it's only a matter of minutes. I'm going to keep using vector magic but will also keep using the contact I have.


----------



## pstees (May 27, 2010)

GimmeeTees said:


> Well I tried Vectormagic and it doesn't work. The file was NOT vectorized at all.


Try Ignitiondrawing.com -


----------



## moondane (Nov 27, 2006)

GimmeeTees said:


> What is the BEST program for vectorizing graphics? Thanks.


I think Inkscape (Free) has the best bitmap tracer. Much better than Corel or AI. Xara is not bad either and it's very inexpensive.


----------



## fyrh8r (May 17, 2019)

It all starts with the quality of the image you have. Magic cannot be performed on every image. I myself have had great luck with VectorMagic. I have to do some touchup sometimes but it saves hours of time.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

jillsjb said:


> I've found that there is NO perfect solution. Not AI or CorelDraw. Try Fiverr. You can have it done for a nominal fee of $5.00 and add a tip. There are many out there, but I use just one person. Pick your favorite and save... In my last 21 years, I have found that this makes most sense to bill it into each shirt cost and hide it from client. An $8.00 fee over 25 tee shirts is $.32!


This is a great solution. If I do not have it perfectly, I had been using a place and they have gone up. I had no idea they did this. Since you like one person, can you advise the name, or PM it to me? Nothing like getting a great recommendation. Also, I use Transfer Express, because they are the best, but so expensive. I have heard problems with F&M, and their 2 color pricing is not much different. I thought I was signed up with 613, but I am not, and they are not taking any new customers. Any recommendation for that? Thank you! My email is [email protected].


----------



## waderain (Jan 31, 2011)

Vectormagic is a great program, probably the best but really there isn't a a program that will convert to vector with 100% accuracy. You really need to create it in Coreldraw or Illustrator. Inkscape is a great free alternative but there is always a learning curve.


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

13 Stitches said:


> This is a great solution. If I do not have it perfectly, I had been using a place and they have gone up. I had no idea they did this. Since you like one person, can you advise the name, or PM it to me? Nothing like getting a great recommendation. Also, I use Transfer Express, because they are the best, but so expensive. I have heard problems with F&M, and their 2 color pricing is not much different. I thought I was signed up with 613, but I am not, and they are not taking any new customers. Any recommendation for that? Thank you! My email is [email protected].


I will check with my dude and see if he is taking in new customers and would he be alright with me giving you his info. Thanks. .


----------



## sbremner (Oct 24, 2007)

I've had my best results with Illustrator, but it's to open Image Trace from the window menu, which gives you many options to help improve the conversion. But, as stated before, the better the image is that you convert, the better your results will be.

Steve


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Raster to Vector Conversion Service from The Vector Doctor is great.


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

13 Stitches said:


> This is a great solution. If I do not have it perfectly, I had been using a place and they have gone up. I had no idea they did this. Since you like one person, can you advise the name, or PM it to me? Nothing like getting a great recommendation. Also, I use Transfer Express, because they are the best, but so expensive. I have heard problems with F&M, and their 2 color pricing is not much different. I thought I was signed up with 613, but I am not, and they are not taking any new customers. Any recommendation for that? Thank you! My email is [email protected].


The email for my contact is [email protected]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

GimmeeTees said:


> I will check with my dude and see if he is taking in new customers and would he be alright with me giving you his info. Thanks. .


This guy has a publicly viewable website where he advertises his vectorizing services, and you have to ask permission???  

Come on man, what's that about?


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

moondane said:


> I think Inkscape (Free) has the best bitmap tracer. Much better than Corel or AI. Xara is not bad either and it's very inexpensive.


InkScape is too slow on Windows and does not use the video card. On my system, Corel traces in seconds what takes InkScape minutes and both outputs still require a lot tweaking.


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

splathead said:


> Raster to Vector Conversion Service from The Vector Doctor is great.


That is so cool someone found a perfect little business niche.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

JazzBlueRT said:


> That is so cool someone found a perfect little business niche.


the unpixelated doctor is in!

tell the doctor where your graphics hurt.


----------



## Design-Proof (Nov 22, 2021)

pstees said:


> Try Ignitiondrawing.com -


I use them when I need an image vectorized and I don't have the time to do it myself. They are fairly cheap and you can expect great results within 24 hours.
They are also willing to work with you for corrections if there are changes here or there.
Adobe Illustrator is my go to to check on the work they do, make any fixes, and change colors for our specific needs.

I suggest getting at least a basic understanding of some vector program like AI or CorelDraw so you can fix any broken line work or colors as need be.
However I won't claim to know what you do or need to do, but being able to change colors is a must for us.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> This guy has a publicly viewable website where he advertises his vectorizing services, and you have to ask permission???
> 
> Come on man, what's that about?


hmmm....

that is interesting, especially considering he just advertised for them again today here
maybe they are finally accepting new customers


----------

